# Fritz Reiner



## World Violist

It's sad to see more glamorous and controversial conductors stealing the limelight from one of the greatest conductors who ever lived. To be sure, Reiner was conservative and very much involved with what the composer wanted, taking tempo/dynamic markings very seriously. But underneath his cold exterior was one of the greatest minds in music as regards atmosphere and indeed emotion.

One of the composers I feel he excelled at above all others is Richard Strauss. I've never heard any Strauss sound more alive. In fact, his Strauss is the closest I've ever come to liking Strauss. That's saying quite a bit.

I also think he recorded one of the greatest "Das Lied von der Erde"s ever. It might well come as a shock to hear that, but I've heard Klemperer, Walter, and those people. None of them offer such insight to the score, such transparent orchestral accompaniment, as does Reiner's CSO. Der Abschied receives possibly the most chilling-to-the-bone treatment I've ever heard (though, of course, I haven't heard the famous-for-giving-the-chills Bertini Das Lied).

Reiner is one of many unjustly neglected conductors. His recordings are all marked by the excellent care he puts into the score.


----------



## shsherm

I had the good fortune to attend many of the Chicago Symphony concerts conducted by Fritz Reiner. When I was in high school, I had trumpet lessons from the 2nd trumpet of the CSO who played under Reiner. Actually, his recordings are frequently played on classical music stations that I listen to. Many of these 50 year old or more recordings are still considered the best available of certain music.


----------



## Library Bob

An _Alexander Nevsky_ that will kick your butt and cook you breakfast, quite possibly the best orchestral _Mephisto Waltz_ ever recorded, and the Mussorgsky/Ravel _Pictures_ that set the standard. These, plus his legendary collaborations with Rubinstein, Cliburn, and Heifetz, are just some examples of the rich recorded legacy Reiner left behind in his Chicago years, alone.

Reiner once said, "people say I hate musicians. They are wrong. I just hate the bad ones." This was a philosophy that showed up in every one of his recordings.


----------



## Mirror Image

Reiner and the CSO set the benchmark, in my opinion, of Bartok's "Concerto For Orchestra" and Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade." All of other performances of these works are measured against these.

Reiner was a great conductor. He had such authority with the baton.


----------



## Mongoose

I share the views expresed above. One of my first lp's purchased with my own money,was Reiners Rossini overtures,and I now have this on cd. Its a great pity that only a limited number of Reiners recordings appeared on the 'Living Stereo' SACD label. The Rossini would have made a great issue,as would the few Beethoven symphonies which Fritz made. There have been no new reissues on this label,so could it be that they have given them up?
Many commentators in the hi-fi world have said that SACD is dead,just as DVD-A disappeared,but I notice several new SACD issues coming out every month! Of course LP is considered to be the best possible music carrier and all hi-fi magazines devote much space to the review of costly turntables,arms,pickups and preamps. And second hand lp dealers must be doing a roaring trade,especially at the inflated prices which they charge. Sorry,I've drifted awy from discussing one of the great musicians of all time. I would rank Reiner alongside Beecham and Toscanini. All different,and all truely great. Modern conductors do seem mere shadows by comparison. How many speak to the audience these days,and how many are truely interesting off the podium?
Regards,Mongoose.


----------



## david johnson

chicago/reiner music-making is tops for me!

dj


----------



## World Violist

Mongoose said:


> I share the views expresed above. One of my first lp's purchased with my own money,was Reiners Rossini overtures,and I now have this on cd. Its a great pity that only a limited number of Reiners recordings appeared on the 'Living Stereo' SACD label. The Rossini would have made a great issue,as would the few Beethoven symphonies which Fritz made. There have been no new reissues on this label,so could it be that they have given them up?
> Many commentators in the hi-fi world have said that SACD is dead,just as DVD-A disappeared,but I notice several new SACD issues coming out every month! Of course LP is considered to be the best possible music carrier and all hi-fi magazines devote much space to the review of costly turntables,arms,pickups and preamps. And second hand lp dealers must be doing a roaring trade,especially at the inflated prices which they charge. Sorry,I've drifted awy from discussing one of the great musicians of all time. I would rank Reiner alongside Beecham and Toscanini. All different,and all truely great. Modern conductors do seem mere shadows by comparison. How many speak to the audience these days,and how many are truely interesting off the podium?
> Regards,Mongoose.


I would say that there are a good few conductors left who are still more than "mere shadows". I mean, look at the Finns and Estonians coming into the conducting world. They are more than just shadows of the past. The Americans and Central-Western Europeans, though, are indeed shadows for the most part. Reiner was, in my mind, equivalent to Heifetz on the violin: he showed up, was sensational, an idol even, and was mimicked by countless other violinists. Nobody has been able to equal any of the "Golden Age" violinists ever since (part of which is also attributable to the rise of the shoulder rest, but that's another story).

I think Reiner's recordings of Beethoven's 5 and 7 have been reissued on the "Living Stereo" SACD thing. You might want to check into those.

WV


----------



## shsherm

I am in Dallas, TX tonight and just heard a recording of the CSO with Reiner on WRR FM of "Images For Orchestra Iberia". Another CSO record from the late 50's still being played on the radio.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I would say that there are a good few conductors left who are still more than "mere shadows". I mean, look at the Finns and Estonians coming into the conducting world. They are more than just shadows of the past. The Americans and Central-Western Europeans, though, are indeed shadows for the most part. Reiner was, in my mind, equivalent to Heifetz on the violin: he showed up, was sensational, an idol even, and was mimicked by countless other violinists. Nobody has been able to equal any of the "Golden Age" violinists ever since (part of which is also attributable to the rise of the shoulder rest, but that's another story).
> 
> I think Reiner's recordings of Beethoven's 5 and 7 have been reissued on the "Living Stereo" SACD thing. You might want to check into those.
> 
> WV


Yes, he was sensational. He wasn't afraid of getting down and dirty with the orchestra to get those great performances either. My Grandfather told me a great story about Reiner the other day. I won't go into specifics, but he basically fired a musician and told him to leave because he played a measure wrong.

Reiner is notorious for having a bad temper, but the thing about him is he got results from the orchestra and it showed.


----------

